# IDE Platte an EIDE bündeln ?



## Dimenson (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi leute,

ich habe das Mainboard P5WD2-E Premium.
Und ich folgendes Problem, ich habe einen IDE Anschluss und einen EIDE Anschluss.
An den IDE kann ich ja 2 Geräte anschliessen, indem Fall :
1 x 80 GB Festplatte und 1 x DVD Brenner.

So jetzt habe ich noch eine 300 GB IDE Festplatte, die wollte ich gern ohne irgendein Conrtoller oder Externes Gehäuse anschliessen. Also dacht ich mir schliess ich es doch an den EIDE anschluss. Im Bios erkannte er keine neue Platte und in Windows auch nicht.
Mein Betriebssystem ist auf der 80 GB Platte.

Jetzt einiges fachchinesisch gelesen. Das man an EIDE bis zu 4 Geräte anschliessen kann , blablabla. und auf meiner Platte steht irgendwas von Ultra-ATA das ich es dann auf Cable Select jumpern soll , habe ich auch gemacht, hat aber auch nichts geholfen.

Also geh ich jetzt davon aus, EIDE eine eigene Sache ist und nichts mit IDE Geräte zu tun hat , oder ?

Ach ich hab kein Plan davon, bitte um Rat.


----------



## octo124 (27. Dezember 2006)

Werf bitte nicht alles durcheinander *g*.
Dein Board hat einen IDE-Controller mit 2 IDE-Ports - macht je Port 2 IDE-Geräte = max. 4.
http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/proid_8024107/preis_ASUS+P5WD2-E+Premium
Ansonsten sind 8 SATA-Geräte noch machbar.

Gebündelt wird nix - sondern je IDE-Port kannst du nur per Master + Slave die unterschiedliche Ansteuerung realisieren.
Wenn die Platte im BIOS nicht erkannt wird, liegt falscher Anschluss des IDE-Flachband (rund) kabel vor = von der Mitte der längere Strang gehört immer aufs Board, rot ist Pin1.
Eigendlich müsste dein Board von ASUS die Anschlüsse bereits benannt haben.
Und Cabelselekt lass mal sein - jumpere sie nach oben wenn nichts andres dran ist als Master.
Nun müsste sie im BIOS erscheinen.
Wenn du sie in einem anderen PC bereits partitioniert/formatiert hast, kann evt. XP deine Platte nur in der Datenträgerverwaltung sehn + fragt "lieb", ob er formatiert werden soll.
Sind Daten drauf, dann sag nein und passe die Partitionstabelle dem aktuellen Chipsatz an mittels Testdisk. Prog + Anleitung hier:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110869
Und falls was nicht verstanden wird - vor dem Tastendrücken fragen! 

Zum Chinesisch:
IDE - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Integrated_Drive_Electronics


----------



## Dimenson (27. Dezember 2006)

Tut mir leid , ganz doof bin ich auch nicht.
Aber wad du mir jetzt erzählt hast weiß ich doch schon.

Mir gehts darum, ich habe eine  leere EIDE Schnitstelle und meine IDE Festplatte wird nicht erkannt, egal wie ich jumpern tue.

Hier mal nen Auszug von meinen Bios Einstellungen :

Configure SATA as [Standard IDE]
Onboard IDE Operate Mode [Enhanced Mode]
Enhanced Mode Support On [S-ATA]

Warum geht das nicht ?

Das hier habe ich mir durchgelesen :
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/com/0501031.htm


----------



## melmager (27. Dezember 2006)

wenn du keine S-ATA Laufwerke hast dann den Teil im Bios abschalten

und bei den IDE Einstellungen alles auf AUTO stellen

dann sollte BIOS die Platte erkennen


----------



## Dimenson (27. Dezember 2006)

Fehlanzeige !


----------



## octo124 (28. Dezember 2006)

Resette das BIOS lt. Handbuch (merke dir evt. persönliche Änderungen), wird die Platte nach obigem immer noch nicht erkannt, dann bau sie als Slave in einen anderen PC, besorge dir das genau zur Platte passende Diagnosetool und macht damit lt. Anweisung eine Komplettanalyse.

Den Test mit einem anderen IDE-Kabel hast du ja sicher schon gemacht.


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde erst gucken, ob die Platte nicht vielleicht einen Schlag weg hat. Nimm die 80 GB mal raus und steck die andere rein. Dann schau mal ob sie dann erkannt wird.


----------



## Dimenson (28. Dezember 2006)

Also habe die 80 Gb ausgesteckt und habe  die 300GB angeschloss, lief ohne Probleme, dachte ich mir auch, hats ja auch schon als externes laufwerk im Bios erkannt.

Resettet habe ich schon öfters und mir geht es echt so langsam auf den Sack. Es nervt.


----------

